# Paphiopedilium id



## Tara (Sep 18, 2021)

This fellow was bought as Parishii, but I’m not sure it is, the first thing is the spike is smooth not hairy as every photo of 
Parishii seems to be and the flower shape seems too boxy. I still like, it just wondered if any one recognises it. The petals have lengthened and twisted in the couple of days since I took the photos.



Paphiopedilium probs not Parishii a by Tara Rerrie, on Flickr



Paphiopedilium probs not Parishii by Tara Rerrie, on Flickr

TIA


----------



## emydura (Sep 18, 2021)

It is dianthum, which is a close relative to parishii. In some taxonomies, It is classified as a variety of parishii.


----------



## Tara (Sep 18, 2021)

I knew this was the right place to ask . Thanks for that


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 18, 2021)

David is always right!


----------

